# Pantellas, Italia 1



## admin (25 Settembre 2013)

Trasmissione demenziale in onda su Italia 1. Ma chi sono questi? Dove li hanno trovati? Come fanno a mandare in onda simili porcherie?

Non fanno ridere, ma piangere.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2013)

Che bello, in Italia fanno fortuna solo i truffatori, i raccomandati e i buffoni che non fanno ridere


----------



## juventino (25 Settembre 2013)

La brutta copia dei Soliti Idioti. Giusto per farvi capire il livello della nostra tv...
Sono queste le volte in cui pagare le alte cifre di Sky non mi sembra poi tanto male.


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2013)

Ah lo stavo appena guardando...e stavo per scrivere esattamente le stesse cose....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2013)

Mamma mia, i Pantellas! Se si vuole bestemmiare a causa di questi due subumani io sono la persona giusta, li detesto da tempi non sospetti, sono probabilmente il sottoprodotto della comicità italiana che disprezzo di più in assoluto e con tutte le mie forze. Mi suscitano un odio inquantificabile, il problema è che mi giro intorno e vedo gente entusiasta di loro, gente che ride alle loro scemenze, se andate a leggere i commenti ai loro video di YouTube trovate soltanto complimenti ed è incredibile, per me, che alla gente possano piacere. 
Ci si lamenta dei politici, dei comici e di tante altre cose ma noi tutte queste cose le meritiamo perché vuol dire che siamo davvero un popolo becero, salvo la pace di qualcuno ovviamente.


----------



## cris (25 Settembre 2013)

Non fa minimamente ridere, pazzesco


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Settembre 2013)

Questi qui hanno una trasmissione tutta loro??
Non ho parole.


----------



## juventino (25 Settembre 2013)

La colpa comunque non è nemmeno loro (alla fine facevano video su youtube, dove chiunque è libero di fare tutto ciò che vuole), bensì di chi gli da addirittura dei soldi per fare sta roba.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Settembre 2013)

Lo volevo guardare ieri notte pensando che fosse una figata hollywoodiana. Poi dopo averlo visto sono rimasto esterrefatto da questa schifezza italiana. I Soliti Idioti al confronto sono Franco e Ciccio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Trasmissione demenziale in onda su Italia 1. Ma chi sono questi? Dove li hanno trovati? Come fanno a mandare in onda simili porcherie?
> 
> Non fanno ridere, ma piangere.



Hanno un canale su Youtube con un bel po' di iscritti.
Comunque quoto,sono pietosi.


----------



## andre (25 Settembre 2013)

Scandaloso a dir poco.


----------



## Stex (25 Settembre 2013)

fenomeni del tubo...ce ne son di migliori... si son venduti bene.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> La colpa comunque non è nemmeno loro (alla fine facevano video su youtube, dove chiunque è libero di fare tutto ciò che vuole), bensì di chi gli da addirittura dei soldi per fare sta roba.


Questi adesso *vengono pagati*, ma ci rendiamo conto? Ma che studio a fare, vado a rubare a questo punto.


----------



## BB7 (25 Settembre 2013)

Sono li grazie a Youtube, all'inizio facevano anche video divertenti mentre adesso è una roba a dir poco scandalosa.


----------



## Morghot (26 Settembre 2013)

Facessero fare un programma a Matteo Montesi, MM on The Road , in cui esplora posti e luoghi, altroché sti ipantellas... non ho niente contro di loro, però anche a me fanno piangere più che ridere asd.


----------

